

Survey finds that 83% of Americans don’t understand the concept of bandwidth  - visakhcr
http://www.inquisitr.com/4316/survey-finds-that-83-of-americans-dont-understand-the-concept-of-bandwidth/

======
jwilliams
Sample size (as pointed out in the article) is pretty small - approx 800
people.

